# snow plow



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

My new house has a much longer driveway than the last house. Now I am trying to decide between a plow for my ATV and a regular snow thrower. I don't have a winch now, do I need to add that to the cost of a plow blade?


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

nah you can get away with a manual lift plow no problem at all neighbor has a manual on his i didnt have a problem lifting it. mine has a winch though so cant wait to get a plow on it!


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I like the winch for a couple of reasons. With a handle bar mounted toggle switch I can lift the plow a little at a time....handy when pushing a lot of snow off the road or drive....allows you to move more snow when done correctly. I also don't need to take my hands off the bars...meaning I can easily lift or lower the plow while turning or backing up. Some say a winch is slower but I can't imagine it.....maybe with the old school twist toggle switches the winches used to use, but not today. Definetely an added cost....probably looking at $500 and up for a winch plow combo, but you might have the luxury of going with a light winch, say 1500#'s if your not going to be using it for much else.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Hi there,

I've never used an ATV plow but up until a few years ago I used a lawn and garden tractor with a manual lift plow for many years. It's not bad at all. But from talking to you on the campfire not long ago and finding out that you live right down the street from where I grew up, I would think that a snowblower might be a better option. A plow is nice. But if you get a lot of snow you end up running into the problem of just where to put it. With a snowblower, you can get it up and out of the way and throw it further than with a plow. The houses on that street are pretty close together and I don't know how you could effectively use a plow very easily.

Just my .02

John


----------



## HOangler (Nov 15, 2004)

my plow has the winch attached. pretty handy and quite a bit less expensive. but if you live in the city, you should probably just shoot yourself. no just kidding. but the blower would serve you better because you can't pile the snow as if you can with a truck.


----------

